# jumping on barn door!



## kelly t (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi I have 7 goats 2 of which are only 3 months old. My older goats have a terrible habit of jumping on the barn door and hanging out their to see what is going on. The door is completely solid and was cut in half So the top part stays open all the time. I was wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to keep the goats off the door. I have used a squirt bottle which makes them get down but as soon as I turn my Bach they are back hanging on the door???? I am afraid they are going to teach the babies this bad habit as well. Don't know what to do. Thanks


----------



## Dwite Sharp (Jun 2, 2012)

Goats are very inquisitive and want to see whats going on, and you want this behavior in a Packgoat. So build a bottom half of the door out of two by fours (or bigger) for a frame with something in the middle that the goats can see through (Bars, goat panel, etc.). Without solving the lack of sight issue I doubt you will solve the staying off the door problem. Good luck !


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Totally agree with Dwite. Id guess you most likely keep their hay or grain in there as well? Once a goat knows where the food is at, they will forever try to get in that door. Not to mention doors of any sort make cool sounds when you bounce off of em


----------



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

Good points from both Dave and Dwite. I have one small window in my barn, and if I'm outside doing anything, all of my goats try to get their heads through the window at the same time to see what's going on. I'd agree that your best bet is to give them a window they can look through instead of having to jump up on the door to see out. One of mine got in the habit of getting a running start, and "ninja walking" across the barn door. I think it had just the right amount of springiness that it was fun for him. All I did was to beef up the door a little with some extra hinges, extra bolt latch, and a couple 2x4s so that it was almost as stiff as the barn walls, and he quit doing it.


----------



## kelly t (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the replies. My husband and I built a new door today so they can see out.....so far so good nobody has been jumping and hanging on it yet. Great idea everyone. Thanks again!


----------

